# Trailer Noob



## cdaly1971 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi ya'll.
I've got questions need answers.
I have a Sear Gamefisher 13ft aluminum rowboat from the late 80's. I use it two week out of the year; then it sits in the bushes the rest of the time. I'd love to use it more, but its such a pain in the a$$ to transport.
I used to tie it to the roof of my Subaru. The new car has no attachment points (plus its my first new car...ever, and I don't want no scratches). 
I'd like to get a trailer for it. Any searches I do via the interwebz either give me people selling boats with trailers, or trailers for much larger boats. Maybe I'm using the wrong terminology when i search.
I thought I'd found an affordable option from Northern Tool (https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_1063_1063) but it lists the top speed at 45mph. I'd need to take it on the highway.
Ultimately, I'd like to pull it behind my Honda Odyssey, Load it with gear, and drag it up to the lake and back; maybe even catch some fish along the way too.
Plus if I could move it alone, I know I'd use it more often. Where I live in NJ there are dozens of lakes and rivers and I hear there might be some fish in 'em.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. What I don't know about trailers would fill a library.


Thanks
Cdaly1971 aka the Trailer Noob


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 23, 2013)

when im driving through town it says max speed on the uhaul trailers are 45 but I see people with them going 80 on the highway all the time. And espically since your boat is so light. How long is the boat?


----------



## cdaly1971 (Mar 23, 2013)

13ft


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 23, 2013)

In my area you can find small utility trailers that would be perfect for what your talking about. And do what inlovewithsurfin did and put bunks on them


----------



## JMichael (Mar 23, 2013)

What you need to keep in mind, is that when a trailer is posted as being for a 14' boat, that's normally the max size boat it can carry. That doesn't mean it can't carry a smaller boat. On most jon boat trailers, the trailers winch post is usually adjustable. Here is an example.




If you look closely, you'll see 2 U-bolts that hold the winch post to the tongue. By loosening them, you can slide the post forward or backward to fit the boat you have. Look just behind the red knob of the jackstand and you'll see the rust marks where the winch post use to sit. This trailer had a 15' boat on it and when I put the 12' boat on it, I adjusted the post to the rear. So don't just go by the advertised size of a trailer when you see it listed somewhere like craigslist.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Generally the speed rating is because of the tires. Get some highway speed rated tires and enjoy.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Mar 25, 2013)

I bought one of the Harbor Freight kit trailers to use with my 17' canoe. I don't submerge the trailer when launching so even though it's fairly cheap it should last many years. Look in my posts and you'll find the assembly thread I posted....


----------



## cdaly1971 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone.
Lots of great options.
I had thought to get one of those Harbor Freight utility trailers too. I figured I'd load it up with the luggage and upend the boat on top (like I used to do on the roof) but i'd never seen anything like that on the road, so I figured that'd make me a Troopers wet dream. 
We go up to Lake Taghkanic State Park from Jersey for two weeks every year. We move heaven and earth; literally. The kids the cats cloths, toys, bedding, kitchen, beach stuff, fishing, boat, bikes....... 
We used to go two cars, the van and the subaru. It's quite the operation. 
I figure the trailer, on the van with one of those bike hitches. Bunch of stuff in the boat, tied down. 
The kids are getting old enough I could even bring the canoe on the roof. We'd look like bona fide Gypsies, but it'd be one car.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 25, 2013)

You gotta do what you gotta do. 

ostpics:


----------



## Passport (Apr 6, 2013)

Try craigslist, there are tons of used boat trailers on there for a few hundred bucks or less.


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't look at BOAT trailers only. A small utility trailer will haul your bout and can be used for other purposes also. I bought a boat trailer for a 14' boat to haul my 12' boat. What I did was I removed the rollers and bolted on three 2x6s to the frame running the lenghth of the trailer starting flush with the rear of the trailer frame. I bolted a 3/4" sheet of treated plywood to the 2x6s and added 2x6 side board with "L" barckets. The boat fits between the side boards and I can use the trailer for other things like hauling the lawm mower and furniture and etc. etc. Just a thought and hope this helps.


----------



## cdaly1971 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks. I'm still weighing options, but thats a good idea.
Been putting it off, but now the back's against the wall. It'll bee July before i can spit.


----------

